# OEM Headlight Swap out



## DanR2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

So, I have the Gen 2 2016 with halogen DRL headlights and wanted to know if is was possible to install LED DRL Headlights? and if they are PnP?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DanR2020 said:


> So, I have the Gen 2 2016 with halogen DRL headlights and wanted to know if is was possible to install LED DRL Headlights? and if they are PnP?


Welcome Aboard!

It would be a little easier to answer if you know what headlights you are going to install.


----------



## DanR2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> It would be a little easier to answer if you know what headlights you are going to install.


I was thinking of the ones the 2017 has the OEM LED headlights


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DanR2020 said:


> I was thinking of the ones the 2017 has the OEM LED headlights


Ok, hopefully someone who has a Gen II pops in soon. I also know I have seen this question asked and answered before. Do a search using the search bar at the top of the page here.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes the swap is possible but the DRL LED won’t function like they on the LT or Premier trim. It’s a post on here somewhere talking about it.


----------

